# Time VRS Vibraser?



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Ever since I test rode a Time VXR sevral years ago I have been lusting after a Time frameset. The VXR is no longer being made and there is a new model called the NXR which is described more as a comfort bike. Today I was riding with a group and one guy I have ridden with there several times has a VXR. I asked him if still liked it and he reponded yes and then told me he also has a Vibraser. He said the only difference he notices between the two is the Vibraser is smoother but without any loss of efficiency or climbing ability. My local LBS has a Vibraser framset in my size which is hard to find and they are willing to give me a good deal on it. So the question becomes Vibraser or NXR which is going to cost more right now. They both seem to target comfort and efficiency. Its pretty impossible to test ride any of these bikes as the local LBS only has larger size bikes built up and doesn't yet have any NXRs.There doesn't seem to be lot of VRS in stock which makes me wonder if Time is phasing them out like the VXR, but it still shows up in Time's 2010 catalog. There are not a lot of reveiws of the VRS, but one I did read said there was a loss of stability in back end supposedly due to the extra vibration damping material.


----------



## Timegal (Mar 29, 2010)

The VRS is more a "Roubaix" type of bike. The quantity of Vectran or Vibraser (vibration damping fiber) is twice as much than the one in the VXR. The NXR also has more Vectran than the VXR but it also has a different manufacturing process: RTM Integral.
The VRS, like VXR has more a classic look with full carbon tubes and lugs , while the NXR Instinct is the new generation of frame with a monobloc front triangle.
On both frame, the Vectran is located on the top tubes and down tubes, they both have asymetrical chainstays, the ones on the NXR are a bit beefier as they are the same as the RXR Ulteal and the ones on the VRS are the same as the VXR Proteam.
Another difference is the BB thread: VRS is english and the NXR is BB30 only.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

I think you are asking the right questions about these framesets. My vote is to go with the NXR - new technology with higher performance standards, i.e. BB30. You won't see the VXR on the market for much longer...so that might make your decision-making process simpler?


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

The NXR looks awesome, but I can't see plunking down that kind of money with out at least riding one. The taller head tube concerns me, not that I have my handlebars set aggressively low, but it might effect the way the bike rides especially standing on it climbing. The VXR is a known to me and I think the VRS is going to be similar, so I am told.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

How much handlebar drop (difference in saddle height-ground v. handlebar height-ground) are you running? Top tube length and stem length? I'd bet you could replicate your current geo with either framesets ..feel free to PM me and I can do some legwork!
You might also consider the RX Instinct, which is the NXR's little brother at a nicer price. Same RTM construction, using high resolus carbon and without integrated seatmast.


----------



## TDMaryld (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there a weight limit to a large Time Vibraser and lastly where can I find a instruction manual for a Vibraser?


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

A search engine finds at least two weight limits for VXRS due to the Translink seatpost: 81kg or 86kg.
This probably applies to the VSR too (same Translink construction).


----------



## TDMaryld (Jan 3, 2008)

I just brought a Time Vibraser off EBay. Every thing looks correct, but with all of the talk of copies I am scared. The serial number on the top tube is 1941L22. Is there anyway I can tell any information about the frame using the serial number that is provided?


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

The number looks ok.
Maybe you can contact Time to ask for more information?
service at timesportusa.com might work?


----------

